#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-17
<novalettre> buenassss, tengo problemas con virtualbox, he instalado virtualbox-4.0, pero ahora no inicia, me pone EOF inesperado mientras se buscaba un ``' coincidente
<novalettre> uego un : /usr/bin/virtualbox: línea 83: error sintáctico: no se esperaba el final del fichero y no pone mas (en la terminal)
<novalettre> y al no poder reinstalar o borrar, me deja con muy mala espina el bonito
<juanma> hola nova como stas??
<novalettre> bien chei
<juanma> recien veo tu comentario
<novalettre> medio caliente con el tema del virtualbox
<novalettre> je
<juanma> tienes problemas con virtualbox
<novalettre> sip
<juanma> como lo instalaste??
<juanma> perdona..primero que distribucion linux tienes??
<novalettre> mira lo instale segun lo que encontre desde esta pagina http://elsoftwarelibre.wordpress.com/2010/12/22/virtualbox-4-0-estable-instalar-en-ubuntu-y-derivados/#comment-7161
<juanma> haber
<juanma> vos nesecitas si o si esa version??
<novalettre> naa
<juanma> pork yo tengo la anterior y me va de 10
<novalettre> solamente alguna para virtualizar el xp
<juanma> ok..
<novalettre> si, el drama es que ahora no puedo desinstalar esta
<juanma> no te aparece en sinaptic?
<novalettre> si aparece, pero no lo puedo desinstalar/reinstalar
<juanma> pero que error te tira??
<novalettre> ahi lo pego
<novalettre> nstallArchives() failed: dpkg: error al procesar virtualbox-4.0 (--remove): El paquete está en un estado muy malo e inconsistente - debe reinstalarlo
<juanma> sudo apt-get install purge virtual-box-4
<juanma> fijate con eso si lo desistala
<novalettre> no, sigue con eso de "se encontraron errores"
<juanma> tendras que borrar la linea que cargaste en los repositorios
<juanma> dentro de sinaptic
<juanma> pestaña configuracion
<juanma> repositorios
<juanma> pestaña otro software
<novalettre> borrada
<novalettre> desde sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<juanma> le hiciste un update??
<juanma> si es lo mismo
<novalettre> esta haciendo
<novalettre> termino
<juanma> te tiro algin error el update??
<novalettre> el update en si, no tiro error
<novalettre> pero en el area de notificaciones me pone que hay error con ese paquete
<juanma> sacaste la llave publica??
<novalettre> emmm, nop, como se hace?
<juanma> en la misma ruta que te dije antes
<juanma> en los repositorios
<juanma> va a la pestaña autenticacion
<novalettre> no me abre synaptic
<novalettre> me dice error
<novalettre> El paquete virtualbox-4.0 necesita ser reinstalado, pero no se encuentra un archivo para éste. E: Error interno al abrir el caché (1). Por favor informe de este error.
<juanma> dame un segundo
<juanma> sudo aptitude purge  virtual-box-4
<juanma> proba asi
<juanma> haber que hace
<juanma> sudo apt-get remove --purge virtualbox
<juanma> sino este
<novalettre> El paquete virtualbox-4.0 necesita ser reinstalado, pero no se encuentra un archivo para éste
<novalettre> o sea, que no encuentra el archivo en mi sistema
<novalettre> el instalado o el deb?
<juanma> ahi hay problemas con la linea que pusioste en el sources.lst
<juanma> la borraste bien?'
<juanma> el mismo sinaptic te deja instalar otro programa?
<novalettre> no ni siquiera me deja abrirlo
<novalettre> me pone el error que te dije antes
<juanma> no te abre el sinaptic??
<novalettre> nop
<novalettre> El paquete virtualbox-4.0 necesita ser reinstalado, pero no se encuentra un archivo para éste. E: Error interno al abrir el caché (1). Por favor informe de este error.
<novalettre> eso me pone
<juanma> udo aptitude -f install
<juanma> proba con ese
<juanma> y despues sudo aptitude autoclean
<novalettre> el autoclean solo borro mi cache
<novalettre> el -f install me da el mismo error
<juanma> sigue sin abrirte??
<novalettre> nada
<juanma> proba con esto
<juanma> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<novalettre> :'(
<novalettre> me va a matar, maldita machineeeee
<juanma> no hay caso??
<juanma> probaste con ese??
<novalettre> si, pero sigo sin nada de progreso
<juanma> proba este
<juanma> sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq virtualbox
<novalettre> ya borre llaves, borre repositorios
<juanma> sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq virtualbox
<novalettre> aviso: ignorando solicitud de eliminar virtualbox, ya que no está instalado.
<novalettre> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<juanma> como puede ser
<juanma> la verdad no se que hiciste paraque te pase eso
<juanma> jeje
<novalettre> un recontra pedo parece
<juanma> te hubieras bajado el.deb de virtualbox
<novalettre> pero solo puse desinstalar
<juanma> se te blokeo el sinaptic
<novalettre> sip
<novalettre> ahora si
<novalettre> tocara reinstalar numas
<juanma> paciencia ya lo solucionaremos
<juanma> no hace falta reintalar
<juanma> a mi una vez me paso algo similar pero lo corregi de la forma en que te dije
<juanma> haber probe este
<juanma> sudo dpgkg --configure
<novalettre> --configure necesita al menos un nombre de paquete como argumento
<juanma> sudo dpgkg --configure virtualbox
<novalettre> me pone; dpkg: error al procesar virtualbox (--configure): no hay instalado ningún paquete llamado `virtualbox', no se puede configurar
<novalettre> pero abajo me dice error al procesar
<novalettre> virtualbox
<novalettre> jejj
<juanma> y si haces el paso de vuelta de instalar como en el tutorial?'
<juanma> por ahi lo revierte
<juanma> lo probaste ya??
<juanma> y despues de ahi si desinstalarlo
<novalettre> oka pruebo
<novalettre> ahi esta descargando
<novalettre> en media hora cuando termine veo
<juanma> tanto te tarda?
<novalettre> (tengo coneccion muy lenta, 512)
<juanma> ahh
<juanma> por eso
<novalettre> 1d 8h 15min 8s
<novalettre> jejje
<juanma> jaja
<juanma> no
<juanma> que isp tenes??
<novalettre> speedy, recontratado desde otra empresa
<juanma> ahhh
<novalettre> o sea, speedy tiene la empresa que me da internet
<juanma> yo tambien tengo speedy 1mb
<novalettre> pero me bloquea megaupload
<juanma> y anda re bien
<novalettre> no valeeeeeee
<novalettre> es constante la bajada?
<juanma> si
<juanma> no tiene cortes
<novalettre> el mio se cae si lo miras medio malo
<juanma> para que te des una idea me baja un archivo por ejemplo el virtualbox en 8 min
<novalettre> o si la vecina se conecta por wifi
<novalettre> (yo se lo desconecto desde mi casa, le apago la señal del router, pero no se lo digas a nadieee)
<novalettre> =^_^=
<juanma> jajaj
<juanma> no hay problema
<novalettre> jajaja
<novalettre> ahora voy a ver si me hago de una antenita para afanar algun wifi, mas o menos, decente
<juanma> mira si llega a funcionar el virtualbox trata de desinstlarlo
<juanma> y una vez que lo tengas limpio bajatelo en paquete .deb de aca
<juanma> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<novalettre> oka
<juanma> pinchas tu distrubucion y lo instalas directo
<juanma> mas facil
<juanma> bueno yo me voy llendo..mañana trabajo
<juanma> cualkier cosita nos vemos por aca
<novalettre> muchisimas gracias
<juanma> de nada..
<juanma> conta con todos los chcicos de aca..
<juanma> estamos para ayudar
<juanma> nos vemos
<novalettre> suerte
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<Mandioca> urtpug
 * mama21mama por mates voy
 * mama21mama va por mates
<L1pe> hola a todos
<L1pe> tanto tiempo
<L1pe> marianom: alguna idea de por que hoy se inscribieron 2 personas para la release party de octibre pasado en al wiki?
<marianom> L1pe: hola! porque recien hoy pudieron abrir el tupperware posiblemente :)
<marianom> es dificil salir de ahi a veces
<L1pe> marianom: lol
<L1pe> puede ser
<L1pe> estoy sorprendido... posta
<marianom> tenes demasiada confianza en la humanidad :D
#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-18
<FREDD2> ºo
<FREDD2> \o
<jez> Hi
<jez> !
<jez> whoot, there is very few users ...
<jez> Somebody here ,
<jez> ?
<m4v> jez: you're probably looking for #ubuntu, this is a spanish channel.
<FREDD2> ?
<FREDD2> jajaja, le pifio de canal
<juanma> hola chicos como stan?
<juanma> tengo una duda con respecto a hotmail..
<juanma> alguien sabe pork no puedo agregar mi cuenta de hotmail a thunderbird?
<juanma> con las cuentas de yahoo y gmail no hay drama.anda perfecto pero con hotmail no hay caso
<FREDD2> hotmail siempre tiene algun drama
<FREDD2> viven cambiando todo
<juanma> ahhh pork no hay caso
<juanma> intente de mil formas y no recibo ni puedo mandar mails
<juanma> hasta hace un tiempo me andaba pero de un dia para el otro dejo de funcionar
<FREDD2> seguro actualizaron algo
<FREDD2> es una porqueria
<juanma> entonces por el momento no hay solucion
<FREDD2> esperar que actualicen thunder
<juanma> claro...seguire esperando por el momento jeje
<juanma> intente tambien hacerlo desde avolution y de outlook para el trabajo y no hay caso
<FREDD2> mm, si no anda del outlook tenes otro drama
<FREDD2> el outlook deberia funcionar bien con hotmail
<juanma> pero en outlook tendria que andar?
<juanma> por ahi el problema es en gral
<FREDD2> aa, en otro lado lei que andaba mal el msn
<juanma> me tira el mismo error en los 3 programas
<FREDD2> asi que seguro alguna tramuya se estan mandando
<juanma> si algo raro esta pasando
<juanma> a mi me dejo de andar de la noche a la mañana
<FREDD2> igual, no te perdes nada
<FREDD2> salvo que sea por laburo
<juanma> claro seguro
<FREDD2> si no es una basura
<juanma> pero tengo mas mails en hotmail que me llegan que en las demas cuentas
<FREDD2> no se si funciona, pero gmail tiene para recibir todo el correo de otros correos
<FREDD2> yo en su momento no lo pude hacer funcionar con hotmail
<FREDD2> asi que no le di mas bola
<juanma> ahh me parece que tenes razon..vos decis de configurar mas cuentas sobre la misma cuenta de gmail no?
<FREDD2> exacto
<juanma> no se me habia ocurrido esa
<juanma> yo se que en hotmail tambien podes vincular cuentas pero en gmail no sabia
<FREDD2> si, yo lo probe con varias cuentas funciona, pero con hotmail no hubo caso
<FREDD2> despue sno probe mas
<juanma> ahh..haber voy a buscar un hilo con respecto a eso haber si todavia funciona
<FREDD2> seguro funciona, yo lo probe hace bastante tiempo
<FREDD2> y si no funciona, es tema de hotmail
<juanma> ok..lo voy a probar y despues te cuento si sigue funcionando
<juanma> gracias!
<FREDD2> de nada che
<juanma> fredd2 no hay caso..tampoco me deja vincular desde gmail..es problema de hotmail
<FREDD2> jajaja
<FREDD2> siempre es de ellos la culpa
<juanma> se jaja
<juanma> siempre con kilombos
<FREDD2> se
<FREDD2> desde siempre
<tkw-one> lean esto: http://pastebin.com/F7xdnh1k
<FREDD2> tkw-one, XDDDDDDDDDDD
<tkw-one> no me digas nada... jejeje
<FREDD2> excelente
<tkw-one> yo no podia parar de reir cuando me lo enviaron... jejeje
<FREDD2> es muy muy bueno
<FREDD2> XDD
<tkw-one> bueno argentinos alli les deje esa perla de año nuevo... postdata: colombia proximo campeon del mundo en futbol.
<FREDD2> XD
<FREDD2> cuando maradroga juegue de nuevo pasara eso
<tkw-one> lo veras con tus propios ojos.... ya lo jido pual el pulpo.. jejeje
<tkw-one> en fin hablamos... hasta otro dia.
<granjero> hola
<granjero> unimix, estas ahi?
<unimix> hola granjero, por poco tiempo, si estoy
<granjero> hola disculpa que te joda
<granjero> pero ando con un tema con el umask en un server
<unimix> no problem
<granjero> no entiendo por que no se queda como lo seteo
<granjero> como root escribo
<granjero> umask 0002
<granjero> pero despues cambia a 0022
<unimix> despues de que circunstancia cambia ?
<granjero> de resetar por ejemplo
<granjero> o si el umask lo tiro con otro usuario
<granjero> por ej
<granjero> como root pongo umask
<granjero> y me dice 0022
<granjero> escribo umask 0002
<granjero> para que quede
<granjero> pongo umask y me devuelve 0002
<granjero> cambio de user y se cambia el umask
<granjero> tenia entendido que era global el umask
<granjero> inclusive cambie el archivo /etc/profile para que quede como quiero
<granjero> pero no acusa recib
<granjero> o
<granjero> alguna idea?
<granjero> yo necesito que los users que se conectan el server por ssh de nautilus escuban con permisos de escritura y lectura para el user y para el grupo
<unimix> disculpa granjero, estoy a mil en la oficina
<granjero> no problemo
<unimix> dame un min que estoy buscando documentacion sobre ese tema, granjero
<granjero> ok
<unimix> granjero, los usuarios que acceden a ese recurso, que valor de umask tienen configurado en sus perfiles ?
<granjero> el que viene por defecto
<granjero> como cambio el perfil de cada uno?
<granjero> seguro que es por eso
<granjero> yo pensaba que umask agarraba a todos
<granjero> lo unico que encontré es el archivo /etc/profile donde cambie el umask por que yo quiero
<unimix> si, es por eso. Cada vez que un usuario inicia su sesion la mascara vuelve a su valor original
<granjero> ahh
<granjero> y donde esta el archivo que rige a cada user?
<granjero> asi lo modifico con la mascara que quiero
<unimix> los archivos que determinan el entorno de cada sesion de Bash son /home/user/.bashrc y /home/user/.bash_profile
<granjero> excelente
<granjero> ahi me fijo
<granjero> muchas gracias guillermo!
<unimix> ojo que en /etc tambien hay archivos equivalentes que se usan cuando el perfil del usuario no posee ninguno de los mencionados en primera instancia
<unimix> es decir, esos son los que arman el entorno de usuario por defecto
<granjero> en /home/user hay uno que se llama .profile
<granjero> # the default umask is set in /etc/profile; for setting the umask
<granjero> # for ssh logins, install and configure the libpam-umask package.
<granjero> como se configura el libpam-umask package?
<mama21mama> alguien le puso sonidito al sylpheed al recibir mail?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-19
<k-milogars> necesito un software que realize facturacion, inventarios etc
<Guest44829> <k-milogars> necesito un software que realize facturacion, inventarios etc << gnome tenia una suite para eso
<Guest44829> despues habia uno online exclusivo para linux, pero no recuerdo el nombre
<mama21mama> FREDD2, ando recien probando uno
<FREDD2> mama21mama, que haces locaso
<mama21mama> aqui ando
<mama21mama> vos?
<FREDD2> todo en orden che
<mama21mama> me alegro.
<mama21mama> factusyn decis vos FREDD2 ?
<FREDD2> habia uno muy bueno, se sincronizaba con la db on line
<FREDD2> no recuerdo el nombre
<mama21mama> recien hice repost de ese.
<mama21mama> factusyn
<mama21mama> mira http://mamalibre.eshost.com.ar/?q=content/factusyn-sistema-de-facturaci%C3%B3n-line
<FREDD2> a vereer
<FREDD2> es muy parecido a ese
<mama21mama> sera ese
<FREDD2> pero el server no hacia falta instalarlo
<mama21mama> ese es open source
<FREDD2> era todo on line
<mama21mama> pero es php este como va andar sin server?
<mama21mama> bueno este es todo online.
<FREDD2> si, pero el server era externo
<mama21mama> pero podes hacerlo andar localmente
<mama21mama> este tambie nzapayo
<FREDD2> la db todo estaba en servers de quien sabe donde
<mama21mama> mejor es este que podes poner la bd en tu equipo
<FREDD2> puede ser que sea el mismo
<mama21mama> mejor a los negocios seguros.
<FREDD2> si, es cierto eso
<FREDD2> nosotros lo usabamos por que teniamos equipos muy justitos
<FREDD2> si no como siempre, hay que recurir a programadores que hacen todos en DOS
<FREDD2> $$$
<mama21mama> claro pero esto si tenes x anda.
<FREDD2> habra que probar, el tema es que lo entiendan las chicas que lo usan
<FREDD2> las sacas de algo de ms y se pierden
<mama21mama> este es simple.
<FREDD2> es el mismo que te decia
<FREDD2> XD
<FREDD2> ahi mire la demo
<FREDD2> \0
<Debian_> alguno usa lxmusic?
<chory> audacious
<chory> usas lxde ?
<FREDD2> no chory
<FREDD2> uso fluxbox
<FREDD2> pero me vino una duda, no anda la funcion de herramientas de lxmusic?
<chory> ah, preguntaba nada mas la verdad nunca lo utilice
<FREDD2> audaciuos se me vivia colgando
<FREDD2> desde que no esta mas xmms no encuentro reemplazo
<chory> yo estoy utilizando el audacious gtk
<chory> VLC ?
<chory> a mi me paso lo mismo ...
<granjero> FREDD2, !
<granjero> como va viejo?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-20
<danilo> hola tengo problemas al iniciar mi  10.04 me dice"se encontraron errores al comprobar el contolador de disco"
<danilo> añguien m epodria ayudar gacias
<mama21mama> apagaste tu ubuntu de una manera incorrecta?
<juanma> hola
<mama21mama> pueden entrar a http://www.google.com.ar/reader ?
<mama21mama> no se que onda.
<DrKenobi> Alguien me puede explicar en idioma humano que significa SIGSEGV ("pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in strchrnul()"). Estoy en el BugSquad y lo veo todo el tiempo!
<malev> DrKenobi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIGSEGV  ahí te dan una clase, para mi es solo una señal :)
<DrKenobi> malev: ya lo leo
<DrKenobi> malev: puede entenderse como una señal de que el programa se quedo sin memoria? o entendi muy mal
<malev> DrKenobi: algo así
#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-21
<dany> hola
<FREDD2> \o
<mama21mama> tester?
<mama21mama> para xrec aplicacion para screencast
<mama21mama> alguno?
<Pablo_lp> Hola a todos y todas
<Pablo_lp> hay alguien cerca de la compu?
<Pablo_lp> soy nuevito
<Pablo_lp> estoy de estreno
<mama21mama> hola
<Pablo_lp> hola!
<Pablo_lp> jaja
<mama21mama> bienvenido
<Pablo_lp> no sabía si había configurado bien la cuenta
<Pablo_lp> ahora veo que si
<Pablo_lp> gracias
<mama21mama> por nada.
<Pablo_lp> no veía conversaciones
<Pablo_lp> y envie un par de mensajes a algunos a ver si me contestaban
<Pablo_lp> y nada
<mama21mama> es que generalmente depende del animo
<mama21mama> y las ganas de contestar.
<Pablo_lp> de donde sos
<mama21mama> linoln bs as
<Pablo_lp> aha
<Pablo_lp> siempre te conectas?
<mama21mama> fa imprecionante el proceso de facebook para los videos punto a favor.
<mama21mama> miren http://www.facebook.com/v/1678778502170
<mama21mama> xrec
<mama21mama> enfacebook tiene HQ
<mama21mama> pero que el renderizado a comparacion de youtube y vimeo es veloz.
<mama21mama> lo subi a los segundo estaba procesado. :o
<Pablo_lp> esta interesante pero me falta mucho trecho para entender!
<mama21mama> entender que?
<Pablo_lp> lenguaje
<mama21mama> lo hice sin saber lenguaje... solo basico de bash.
<Pablo_lp> ja ni idea que es bash
<Pablo_lp> igual no te preocupes
<Pablo_lp> de a poco iré aprendiendo
<mama21mama> bash seria como el msdos
<mama21mama> pero mejor.
<Pablo_lp> aha
<Pablo_lp> bueno me voy, nos veremos luego
<Pablo_lp> gracias mama por todo
<Pablo_lp> saludos a tods
<BamBam> hola todos; alguien me puede ayudar con un error que tengo en un Ubuntu desde USB?
<BamBam> aló? hay alguien ahí? :)
#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-22
<FREDD2> BamBam, que drama tenes?
<FREDD2> por aca BamBam
<BamBam> por el IRC?
<FREDD2> sisis
<FREDD2> aca campeon
<FREDD2> jajajaaj
<FREDD2> bue
<FREDD2> que te lo solucione magolla
<LedZeppelin> necesito ayuda con un pendrive que muestra error
<LedZeppelin> no permite montar y lo detecto con lsusb
<mama21mama> FREDD2, proba xrec v2.0 ;ahora hace screencast con audio.
<FREDD2> xrec? la pelicula de terror? :P
<Tukeke> FREDD2, aguanta, venezuela vs argentina suramenricano de futbol sub 20
<Tukeke> xD
<Tukeke> van 9 minutos
<FREDD2> Tukeke, locaso!
<Tukeke> xD
<FREDD2> no me gusta el futbol!
<FREDD2> jajajaaj
<Tukeke> FREDD2, que te gusta ?
<FREDD2> igual, te apuesto unas birritas!
<FREDD2> jajajaj
<Tukeke> xD
<Tukeke> ajajaaaaç
<Tukeke> FREDD2, estas viendo el juego ?
<FREDD2> no tengo tele che
<Tukeke> FREDD2, radio ?
<FREDD2> aaa, podria probar
<FREDD2> ajjajaa
<FREDD2> si, radio si
<mama21mama> ando subiendo un screencast que menciona xrec.
<mama21mama> en mi canal de youtube.
<mama21mama> antes tenia /ame debo readaptarlo en irssi.
<mama21mama> xchat andaba el /ame
<Tukeke> FREDD2, http://www.muylinux.com/2011/01/20/arte-grafico-oficial-y-fecha-de-lanzamiento-provisional-para-debian-6-squeeze/
#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-23
<FREDD2> Tukeke, se les esta terminando el ingenio a los de debian jajajaj
<FREDD2> como salio el partido Tukeke ?
<FREDD2> me debes cuantas birras?
<Tukeke> FREDD2, 1 a 1
<FREDD2> si empataban me pagabas igual, te acordas que te dije?
<FREDD2> jajajaajaj
<Tukeke> O_O
<FREDD2> envialas por fedex, y quie llegen frias!
<Pablo_lp> buenas tardes
<Pablo_lp> tengo problemas para acceder a salas de chat
<Pablo_lp> mejor dicho
<Pablo_lp> llego a loguearme y entrar en la sala
<Pablo_lp> pero no aparecen los otros contactos ni la conversación de la sala
<Pablo_lp> puntualmente estoy intentando con una sala jabber
<Pablo_lp> alguien sabe que puede estar pasando?
<Pablo_lp> hola
<Pablo_lp> como están'
<Pablo_lp> alguien me puede dar una mano?
<FREDD2> sobre que Pablo_lp ?
<Pablo_lp> estoy tratando de configurar una cuenta jabber para chat
<Pablo_lp> ya consegui loguearme y entrar en algunas salas
<Pablo_lp> pero en algunas no aparecen los contactos ni la conversacion
<Pablo_lp> no se a que puede deberse
<FREDD2> puede que no haya nadie en las salas
<FREDD2> no hay mucho movimiento en el jabber
<Pablo_lp> sin embargo me pasa con salas que indican 6 o 7 usuarios al listar las salas
<Pablo_lp> quizá tenga que probar con otro programa, estoy intentando con empathy
<FREDD2> proba con otro
<FREDD2> pidggin es multiprotocolo
<Pablo_lp> si voy a probar
<FREDD2> koppete, tmb, no se si existe
<Pablo_lp> de todos modos me pasa también por ejemplo al tratar de acceder al chat laplatavive desde la pagina de internet que tampoco muestra la s conversaciones ni los contactos
<Pablo_lp> eso me llama la atensión quiza es un problema más general con algun paquete que me falte
<FREDD2> desde la pagina es por el web client, seguro en java
<FREDD2> ahi nada tiene que ver con eso, debe ser o tema de java de ellos, o de tu browser
<FREDD2> entras a lpv?
<FREDD2> jajajaj, mandale saludos a mafi
<Pablo_lp> jaja, si puedo entrar le mando
<Pablo_lp> como sería lo de mi browser?
<Pablo_lp> uso mozila
<Pablo_lp> y otras paginas las abre bien
<FREDD2> esta en java el cliente
<FREDD2> el que entras por web
<FREDD2> muchas veces andan mal
<FREDD2> usate algun cliente irc, xchat, o algo por el estilo
<FREDD2> aparte es una basofia java
<Pablo_lp> bueno Fredd2me tengo que ir
<Pablo_lp> gracias
<FREDD2> de nada
<FREDD2> 20 pesos
<Pablo_lp> si lo logro luego te cuento
<FREDD2> mas iva claro
<Pablo_lp> ja
<FREDD2> exitos loco
<FREDD2> cualquier cosa aqui andamos
<Pablo_lp> era todo cuento lo de software libre no?
<Pablo_lp> jajaj
<FREDD2> libre si, gratis no
<FREDD2> jajajajaja
<Pablo_lp> jajajaj
<Pablo_lp> un abrazo
<FREDD2> otro che
<Pablo_lp> si me logro conectar le doy tus saludos a Maffi
<Pablo_lp> vos de donde sos?
<FREDD2> dale, no hay drama
<FREDD2> de capital
<Pablo_lp> ok, hasta la proxima
<FREDD2> exitos!
#ubuntu-ar 2012-01-16
<sgmne> hola ubunteros
<sgmne> alguien despierto? (y que se las ingenie con las expresiones regulares?)
<gerardo_> hola hay alguien?
<marcelo_fdz> hola gerardo_, tirá la pregunta y si alguno la sabe la contesta... :-)
<marcelo_fdz> (eso en caso de que quieras hacer una pregunta, ja)
<gerardo_> tengo que hacer una consulta de mi web a la base mysql y que me de resultado en mi web
<excatter> buenas a todos, soy nuevo en esto de ubuntu pero estoy dispuesto a colaborar y aprender
<marcelo_fdz> hola excatter, que tal
<excatter> todo bien, vos marcelo?
<excatter> alguno me puede dar un consejo de como arrancar a usar ubuntu de manera pro, ademas quiero colaborar con modificaciones a las aplicaciones para que se usen en la comunidad, algo se de c pero no se nada de ubuntu
<excatter> de linux en general
#ubuntu-ar 2012-01-18
<lucho> hola gente
<lucho> alguien que pueda ayudarme con la ethernet de mi computadora?
<lucho> tengo como maximo 1.5M con ubuntu y 5M con windows
<lucho> supongo que el problema es con el sistema operativo
<lucho> hola!!!
<granjero> como andan?
<granjero> tanto tiempo?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-01-19
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> quiero hacer una consulta, ya que recien estoy conociendo linux, ubuntu. acabo de instalarlo
<invitado_web> hay alguien???
<invitado_web> ????????????
<invitado_web> hoa
<debsan> invitado_web, si
<debsan> invitado_web, ya te he visto por aquí en otra ocación !
<invitado_web> no, mi orimera debsan
<debsan> debe ser el nick por defecto
<debsan> invitado_web, hablá en el canal no por privado
<invitado_web> ok
<debsan> invitado_web, que sucede ? cuanta intriga !
<invitado_web> donde me fijo en ubuntu, la info de la PC
<invitado_web> te cuento
<invitado_web> tenia xp, y los videos de you tube se trababan, y me dijeron que linux, ubuntu es mucho mas liviano
<debsan> invitado_web, podés instalar hardinfo. sudo aptitude install hardinfo
<invitado_web> tonces decidi instalar este
<invitado_web> pero se ve peor los videos
<invitado_web> que seria eso?
<debsan> invitado_web, para ver la informacion de la pc
<debsan> o abrí el centro de software y buscalo
<debsan> hardinfo
<invitado_web> ok
<invitado_web> a ver
<invitado_web> mientras
<invitado_web> creo que es celeron 2.53 80 gb y memoria de 2
<invitado_web> ram
<debsan> tendría que andar bien.
<debsan> Abrí el monitor de sistemas y fijate cuanta ram y cpu estas usando
<invitado_web> tengo instalado el ununtu 10.04
<invitado_web> DICE: CPU 100
<invitado_web> MEMORIA 450 DE 1.2 GB
<debsan> cpu 100
<debsan> eso eta mal
<invitado_web> Y COMO SE SOLUCIONA
<debsan> estas usando el cpu al mango
<debsan> invitado_web, que programas tenes abiertos
<debsan> ?
<invitado_web> CENTRO DE SOF UBUNTU
<invitado_web> CENTRO DE CONTROL
<invitado_web> MONITORES DEL SISTEMA
<invitado_web> ESO NADA ,AS
<invitado_web> ESO NADA MAS
<debsan> abriste la consola alguna vez?
<invitado_web> EL CPU?
<debsan> eh no
<debsan> invitado_web, para ayudarte necesito más informacion. O una imagen del monitor del sistema o la salida del programa top en la terminal
<invitado_web> OK
<invitado_web> MSN
<invitado_web> GNOME-SYSTEM-MONITOR
<invitado_web> ESE ES EL PRIMERO QUE ESTA
<invitado_web> LOS OTROS DICE
<invitado_web> DURMIENDO
<debsan> ahora no esta usando 100% de cpu entonces
<invitado_web> SUBE Y BAJA
<debsan> invitado_web, controla las mayúsculas.
<invitado_web> ok, perdon
<invitado_web> ahi bajo a 16
<invitado_web> no hay nada avieto
<invitado_web> abierto
<invitado_web> tienes msn o talk
<invitado_web> y chateamos
<debsan> no
<invitado_web> ok
<invitado_web> como te paso las imagenes
<invitado_web> aca encontre info, ubuntu 11.04 nucleo linux 2.6.38 gnome 2.32.1
<invitado_web> hardware 1-2 gb
<debsan> subilas a internet pasa el link
<debsan> invitado_web, igualmente si el consumo de cpu es normal, entonces el problema es otro
<invitado_web> ok
<invitado_web> que me aconcejas?
<debsan> invitado_web, que navegador usas ? tenés flash actualizado ?
<invitado_web> adobe
<debsan> como lo has instalado
<invitado_web> y adicionales
<invitado_web> quise ver u salio en la barra emergente para instalarlo
<invitado_web> y lo istale
<invitado_web> instale
<invitado_web> no se que hacer, la llevare a un tecnico
<damian06> hola
<damian06> tengo un problema
<damian06> tengo instalado el google earth 6.1.0.5001
<damian06> El problema es que quiero ver las fotos Panoramio, al darles click sobre la figurita me abre la ventana blanca pero no me muestra la foto. Solo me aparece un texto, que es parte de su localización geográfica.
<chory> buenas gente linda
#ubuntu-ar 2012-01-20
<Matias_novato> necesito ayuda, hay alquien ?
<Matias_novato> tengo un problema con ubuntu
<Matias_novato> la cpu me corre al 100%
<Matias_novato> y al 50 sin hacer nada
<Matias_novato> recien lo instalo
<Matias_novato> alguien????????
<Matias_novato> nadie?
<debsan> !ask
<Matias_novato> :S
<debsan> Matias_novato, pregunta que si alguien te puede ayudar lo hará
<Matias_novato> si, ya hice la pregunta
<Matias_novato> es que mi ubuntu anda peor que el xp
<Matias_novato> ahora por ejemlo lo estoy actualizando a la version 11.10, lei en un foro que se tiene que solucionar
<Matias_novato> al actualizar corre de 95 a 100%
<debsan> Matias_novato, además podñes preguntar en #ubuntu-es
<chory> hace un top y mira que proceso es el que consume cpu
<Matias_novato> ok
<Matias_novato> http://ubuntero.info/soluciones/como-arreglar-el-uso-del-100-de-un-cpu-en-ubunutu-10-04/
<Matias_novato> asi como dice aca?
<Matias_novato> ninguno corre al 100
<Matias_novato> ninguno corre al
<Matias_novato> para que es este chat¡¡¡¡¡???????
<Matias_novato> :::
<SergioMeneses> Matias_novato, saludos
<SergioMeneses> sino contestan es porq andan ocupados
<SergioMeneses> pero este es un canal para q los ubunteros argentinos charlen
<Matias_novato> ha ok, perdon
<debsan> Matias_novato, conectate a #ubuntu-es tambien
<Matias_novato> gracias debsan
#ubuntu-ar 2012-01-22
<Belen_> hola?
<Zujamulex> hola
<Zujamulex> me ayudan!?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-01-14
<Vero2> Hola
<Vero2> alguien me dice si usa FileZilla para subir archivos a Ubuntu-One?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-01-15
<luis__> hola joven marcelo_fdz se encuentra???
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<luis__> hola hay alguien hay???
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<luis__> ?
<luis__> hello!!! hay alguien ????????
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<luis__> ?
<beuno> seguro que con un ? mas aparece alguien
<luis__> si
<luis__> solo para pregunta
<luis__> sobre los proxys
<luis__> para que son los proxys y su uso del proxy???
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<luis__> ?
<luis__> ?
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, en IRC se pregunta primero y se esperan respuestas
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, estoy bastante ocupado, pero preguntá y si tengo un rato respondo
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, sino otro lo hará
<luis__> ok
<luis__> joven emilio se encuentra disponible???
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<luis__> ?
<luis__> adllez
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<beuno> luis__, deja de hacer un monton de ruido en el canal por favor
<beuno> si tenes una pregunta, hacela
<beuno> si no, deja de pinguear gente y tirar signos de pregunta
<luis__> que mal tratan a uno yo haciendo preguntas para aprender de ubuntu y sus privilegios y me tratan mal hasta me dejan en la linea!!!
<luis__> en mi pais es peor!!!!!!!
<luis__> mejor me voy!!!
 * marcelo_fdz volvió a los 5 minutos y no vio la pregunta
<luis__> hace rato que pregunte cualos son los uso delo proxys y para que se usan!!
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, en la Wikipedia seguramente está mejor explicado que por mí :-)
<luis__> como puedo proteger mi mac adress de mi pc y la ip???
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, no se entiende muy bien la pregunta... de qué te querés proteger?
<luis__> bueno de todo!!1 jaja soy muy restringido solo nesecito saber como puedo proteger el mac adress para qu nadie lo vea i la ip?
<beuno> luis__, no necesitas proteger ninguna de las dos cosas, internet funciona asi, tu IP es como hablan con vos otras computadoras
<beuno> Ubuntu viene con todos los puertos cerrados por defecto
<beuno> no hay ningun riesgo
<luis__> como puedo navergar anonimo?
<beuno> luis__, usando la red Tor: https://www.torproject.org/
<luis__> pero en firefox me da la opcion de navegar anonimo poniendo un proxy con un puerto que me dises?
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, el dueño del proxy podrá ver todo lo que hacés
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, leé lo que te pasé de la wikipedia
<luis__> como que el dueno del proxy explica?
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, el proxy no se instala solo :-) alguien lo administra
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, ese alguien puede ver todo lo que pasa por el proxy
<luis__> pero hay gente que crea un proxy con un puerto ejemplo. el hacker crea el proxy y un puerto para navegar anonimo!
<luis__> por lo que entiendo
<beuno> luis__, no, lee en la pagina como funcionan los proxies
<beuno> un proxy nada mas hace que hagas de cuenta para el resto de internet que sos otro
<beuno> pero ese "otro" sabe que haces vos
<beuno> siempre tenes una IP
<beuno> y alguien es legalmente responsable de esa IP
<beuno> asi funcionan las redes
<beuno> Tor lo soluciona de otra manera
<beuno> lo explican muy bien en la pagina
<luis__> tor tiene un archivo que no entra en ubuntu!!
<beuno> no entiendo lo que queres decir
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, http://lamaquinadiferencial.wordpress.com/2011/03/30/que-es-tor-y-como-instalarlo-en-ubuntu-y-debian/
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, o http://crisnepita.wordpress.com/2012/06/07/tor-en-ubuntu/
<beuno> luis__, deberias usarnos un poco menos a nosotros y un poco mas a google
<beuno> ademas de que nada de esto tiene que ver con Ubuntu estrictamente  ;)
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, este artículo parece más amigable http://www.ubuntuleon.com/2012/11/como-navegar-de-forma-anonima-en-ubuntu.html
<luis__> el archivo esta en .tar.gz en ubuntu es .deb!!
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, el último tutorial que te pasé parece el más simple...
<luis__> pregunta para que es el master password este se localisa en las preferencia de firefox de todo sistema oerativo linux que es?
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, http://blog.neuronaltraining.net/?p=6087
<luis__> yo  hackear en ubuntu?
<luis__> puedo hackear en ubuntu cual quier cosa?
<luis__> ?
<angel_> muy buenas tardes mi nombre es angel me gustaria saber cuando sale ubuntu phone?
<beuno> angel_, a la venta pre-instalado, el año que viene
<beuno> este año va a salir alguna version que se pueda instalar en los Galaxy Nexus
<angel_> en mi caso yo tengo un ipod touch se puede instalar???
<beuno> angel_, segurisimo que no  :)
<angel_> porque que raro pensaba que se podia!
<beuno> angel_, no no, los productos de apple no estan hechos para que se les instale otra cosa
<angel_> a ok
<angel_> pregunta mi sistema ubuntu lo puedo usar para hackear cualquier cosa???
<beuno> no creo que haya forma de responderte a esa pregunta
<angel_> disculpame por la pregunta :) solo es por motivo de educacion yo no soy experto en nada soy nuevo en ubuntu.ubuntu esta disenado por hacker ose usetedes por que no me podrian decir si se hackea o no? :)
<beuno> no está diseñado especificamente para hackear, no
<angel_> aaaa bueno es que en la universidad los que bregan con linux los usan para hackear de echo se gun disen que para hackear se recomienda linux solo prefiero preguntar a los profecionales :)
<angel_> y que me dises de backtrack?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-01-16
<melendez> hola soy el sr melendez es un placer hablar con expertos de ubuntu estoy para servirles!! me gustaria saber si existe un frimware para mi router que este basado en linux ubuntu por favor???
<melendez> ?
<fetova> melendez, busca tomato o dd-wrt
<melendez> tomato es la web???
<melendez> pregunta en mi caso yo tengo ubuntu 12.10 me gustaria bloquear web site de contendo violento sobre todo adulto yo descarge un plugins para firefox pero el problema es que me gustaria un parental control osea para no tener que estar buscando los sitios web sino con una marca que prohiba totalmente el acceso a las areas restringidas!!! tengo mas de un usuario!!!
<melendez> porfavor!
<melendez> ?
<melendez> tomato son firmware para router eso incluye parental control????
<melendez> ?
<melendez> no entiendo mucho tomato pero son firmware para routers y eso incuye parental control????
<melendez> ?
<melendez> ?
<melendez> ?
<beuno> melendez, no se, googlealo  ;)
<beuno> no conozco ningun firmware para routers basado en Ubuntu
<beuno> no creo que sea una buena idea
<melendez> pero basado en linux por lo menos?? que pagina es tomato??
<melendez> ?
<melendez> ?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-01-17
<melendez> que es la web dd-WRT son firmware basados en linux???
<ferrer> hola es un placer tengo una pregunta para la persona que este disponible yo tengo ubuntu 12.10
<ferrer> ubuntu es seguro???
<ferrer> ?
<beuno> ferrer, si, es muy seguro
<ferrer> mira el problema es que tengo clamtk instalado es un antivirus pero me preocupa algo
<ferrer> cuando escaneo el sistema para saber si tiene
<beuno> ferrer, los antivirus en linux se usan para detectar virus de windows
<beuno> osea, no que afecten tu propio sistema
<beuno> sino para escanear mails que van a maquinas de windows, por ejemplo
<ferrer> aaa ok grasias!!! es que escaneo mi sistema y me aparecio algo asi !!!
<beuno> :)
<ferrer> esta en status PUA.JS.Xored!!!
<ferrer> que es lo que me quiere decir???
<beuno> no tengo idea, la verdad
<beuno> no uso un antivirus hace como 9 años
<ferrer> en estos momentos lo que agarro clamtk esta en cuarentena!!
<ferrer> cuando lo detecto empieza asi /home/angel/.mozilla/firefox/etc...
<ferrer> !!
<ferrer> !
<beuno> algo del perfil de firefox
<beuno> yo no usaria un antivirus en Ubuntu, salvo que quieras buscar virus de Windows
<ferrer> a bueno si pues si!!! aaa hablando de firefox yo aller descarge un plugind!!
#ubuntu-ar 2013-01-18
<Limada> ¿Alguien alive?
<marcelo_fdz> Limada, de vez en cuando se mira el canal, preguntá
<Limada> marcelo_fdz: Entiendo. Y hola.
<sismo> Hola
<marcelo_fdz> Limada, hola! que tal
<Limada> marcelo_fdz: ;)
<Limada> marcelo_fdz: Chusmeando a ver què se aprende. Una se cansa a veces de charlar sòlo con los libros.
<sismo> Limida que es lo que queres hacer andar o aprender?
<Limada> sismo, Hola, ¿què tal?
<Limada> sismo: Por ahora me ato los deditos, me siento, leo y aprendo de los que saben. *Por ahora*
<sismo> cuando quieras ponerte a romper cosas
<sismo> empeza a prendiendo a armar una máquina virtual (virtualbox para empezar) y ahí podes romper sin quedarte en pampa y la via
<Limada> sismo: Sì, eso lo aprendì cuando editè un archivo y borrè root.  :P Nunca màs.
#ubuntu-ar 2013-01-20
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> consulto por un error
<invitado_web> 'E:Línea 60 mal formada en la lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list (análisis de dist)'
#ubuntu-ar 2014-01-14
<yvesBsAs> Buendia.
<yvesBsAs> Una pregunta, non llego a encontrar un programa para la gestion de un corralon de materiales que funcione en Ubuntu, o servidor (MySql/Apache, no tengo problema para armar un server cico).
<yvesBsAs> algo sensillo, mas que otro stock - entrada salida de materiales.
<yvesBsAs> Una pregunta, non llego a encontrar un programa para la gestion de un corralon de materiales que funcione en Ubuntu, o servidor (MySql/Apache, no tengo problema para armar un server cico).
<yvesBsAs> algo sensillo, mas que otro stock - entrada salida de materiales.
<yvesBsAs> Una pregunta, non llego a encontrar un programa para la gestion de un corralon de materiales que funcione en Ubuntu, o servidor (MySql/Apache, no tengo problema para armar un server cico).
<yvesBsAs> algo sensillo, mas que otro stock - entrada salida de materiales.
<beuno> yvesBsAs, creo que es mejor que mandes la pregunta a la lista de correo
<beuno> donde te puede contestar mas gente
<yvesBsAs> gracias beuno , seria la miling list?
<beuno> yvesBsAs, si si
<yvesBsAs> listo, me iscribo y pregunto. Mucia gracia y Feliz Año ;-.)
<beuno> igualmente!
#ubuntu-ar 2014-01-15
<invitado_web> buenos dias, alquien de ustedes intento correr varias instancias de mysql
#ubuntu-ar 2014-01-16
<locodir-user> hola buenas tardes
<dosfin> Buenas locodir-user
<locodir-user> consulta dosfin
<locodir-user> entre a http://ubuntu.org.ar
<locodir-user> y vi que los ultimos posts son de principio de 2012
<dosfin> Yo en lo personal no tengo vinculación alguna con ese sitio
<dosfin> disculpas
#ubuntu-ar 2017-01-16
<unknowed> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2017-01-20
<asrockus> buenas
<theShirbiny> asrockus: hi
<asrockus> theShirbiny:  hola
<theShirbiny> hola
<asrockus> es muy dificil tener un servidor web en ubuntu server ?
<theShirbiny> I don't speak Spanish, but I can help you :D
<asrockus> thanks
<hurvin> buenas tardes
<hurvin> algun servidor para ubuntu server FTP q no sea ni proftpd ni vsftpd
<gabrielix> hurvin, ftpd
<gabrielix> hurvin, pure-ftpd
<hurvin> gabrielix:  muchisimas gracias xD
<hurvin> me esta volando el cerebro no puedo configurar ninguno :S
<gabrielix> hurvin, vsftpd es el mas usado, conocido, probado, etc
<hurvin> gabrielix:  me dijieron en ubuntu-es que el vsftpd esta absoleto
<gabrielix> quien dijo eso?
<gabrielix> hurvin, https://security.appspot.com/vsftpd.html
<gabrielix> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html
<hurvin> ese guampa
<hurvin> ahi entre con el filezilla
<hurvin> con los datos de root
<hurvin> sinceramente no entiendo nada jajaja
<hurvin> http://hurvinserver.sytes.net
<hurvin> voy a intentar hacer todo de nuevo con la ultima TLS
<gabrielix> si usa siempre el ubuntu LTS
#ubuntu-ar 2017-01-21
<hurvin> gracias amigo
<hurvin> la ultima LTS de ubuntu server es la 16.04.1
<hurvin> ?
